# Hay Preservative



## metzen (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a hay preservative unit on my round baler. I am hoping that hay producers will respond with their opinion on what hay preservative they USE or HAVE USED. Is there times when one product is better to apply than the other? Should one stay away from live bacteria products?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Lots of threads on that subject. I suggest that you use the search box above and use the word "preservative" to review past conversations.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

The advantage of a preservative for our climate is we can start baling an hour early with the humidity way too high, above 70% Relative Humidity, and this will save a lot of leaves for you.

Then when the humidity comes down enough so the hay is less than 18% Moisture you cut off the preservative.

It is my observation that baling at the ideal HUMIDITY for RB's ( 65% RH ) the hay will be one percent lower in the round bale than in square bales baled side by side.

When the humidity is approaching the lower HUMIDITY for baling behind the RB will be a nice trail of shattered leaves and the protein will be at least 2% lower than for Square Bales when baled side by side.

Many Custom operators charge by the bale and the hay is sold by the bale. DR Al Rotz probably has the figures on how much hay is left on the ground, I assume the RB is loosing 20% of the available hay and the square baler is loosing roughly 10% of the available. A WAG

Here starting at 65% Humidity we can usually bale for tow hours before the leaf loss is excessive. For Small Square Bales we can start baling at 70% HR. This is the humidity measured down next to the windrow. I can normally lengthen the good baling times by raking two thirds the morning before baling. & rake the other third first light the day of baling. Rolling the dew into the windrow increases the humidity inside the windrow.

So using the preservative you probably can start baling an hour earlier. Then you have the normal two hours of baling. Then you have an additional hour of baling the hay that was raked the morning of the baling..

Now some harvesters like to rake the hay the morning of the baling. If they rake the dew into the windrow they delay the starting of baling by about two hours.

Now it is not uncommon for a Custom Operator to rake the hay about noon and start baling when finished baling. This hay may have had the potential for a 13% CP Grass Hay and the result is maybe 6% CP. The custom man is cutting his income by half using this system.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

metzen said:


> I have a hay preservative unit on my round baler. I am hoping that hay producers will respond with their opinion on what hay preservative they USE or HAVE USED. Is there times when one product is better to apply than the other? Should one stay away from live bacteria products?


What Hay Preservatives do you have available locally. . That is important if you need more quickly.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

We have had entirely satisfactory results using the recommended rates of buffered proprionic acid. This is on midsize squares baled as dry hay with average moisture readings up to 25% or so.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Gaurdian and Preservor are 2 potassium sorbate base products . I keep hearing bto bailing guys are switching from prop acid to these products .


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I wonder if anybody here ever used a preservative called Guardian


----------

